

Ask HN: How does one log in to Facebook with OpenID - piers

I've set up (or so I thought) Facebook to use my openid address, but I can't find any details on how to actually login with it
======
senthil_rajasek
Make sure you have an open id from one of the providers

<http://openid.net/get-an-openid/>

Link the provider with your facebook account in the settings page.

Any time you are authenticated with your open id provider you will be able to
login to facebook. Yahoo is currently an exception.

~~~
piers
I'm using my personal wordpress blog as an open id provider (works with other
websites so I know I've got it set up correctly) but that doesn't seem to
work.

~~~
piers
Ok, that does seem to work if you leave the facebook page to refresh itself.

